# Kuwait MPs okay death penalty for cursing God



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

> Kuwait's parliament on Thursday provisionally passed amendments to the Gulf state's penal code stipulating the death penalty for those who curse God, Islam's Prophet Mohammed or his wives.
> 
> Forty-six MPs, including cabinet ministers, voted for the key amendments that will come into effect only after another round of voting and government approval. The second and final vote will take place in two weeks.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 13, 2012)

Well blasphemy is death offence in Pakistan also.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 13, 2012)

And you want us to discuss this? Not every news is worth posting in this forum IMO. But still, it's no big deal. Muslim countries are harsh, and they give severe punishments.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2012)

haha--wait...wut?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> And you want us to discuss this? Not every news is worth posting in this forum IMO. But still, it's no big deal. Muslim countries are harsh, and they give severe punishments.



Was posting as a FYI. Will keep in mind though.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope this topic is in the fight zone.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 20, 2012)

Whatever happened to the society..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

There is no such thing as society. Just a bunch of rudimentary guidelines. Some people want to pass them as rigid rules.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is no such thing as society. Just a bunch of rudimentary guidelines. Some people want to pass them as rigid rules.


Well, you can call it society when each of them have their own culture (or rigid rules).


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Different guidelines and people follow whichever appeals to them.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

"Hey bhagwan, yeh tune kya kiya"

Oh wait!

Indian movies banned in Kuwait now, atleast the oldies. Everyone's blaming God in them.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> "Hey bhagwan, yeh tune kya kiya"
> 
> Oh wait!
> 
> Indian movies banned in Kuwait now, atleast the oldies. Everyone's blaming God in them.



That's ok I guess.

Religion makes stuff so complicated.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 20, 2012)

Their country, their rules, their wish. Can't do much but speculate. Some other populations have even weirder rules.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Their country, their rules, their wish. Can't do much but speculate. Some other populations have even weirder rules.



Amen to that.


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Their country, their rules, their wish. Can't do much but speculate. Some other populations have even weirder rules.



true. but those of that country that don't agree and neither can go elsewhere, what will happen to them ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

icebags said:


> true. but those of that country that don't agree and neither can go elsewhere, what will happen to them ?



They should learn to deal with it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> They should learn to deal with it.



Sarcasm?

A message to Raja Ram Mohan Roy. Sati System. Deal with it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> A message to Raja Ram Mohan Roy. Sati System. Deal with it.



With a death penalty involved, I think it'd be wiser to deal with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2012)

Raja Ram Mohan Roy would also have met DP, if he was not backed by ruling party.

anyways, death penalty common or uncommon, is very serious issue.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> With a death penalty involved, I think it'd be wiser to deal with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> With a death penalty involved, I think it'd be wiser to deal with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Don't support the guys who are setting such retarded laws. There would always be a couple of revolutionaries who will bring changes sooner or later.
Sure deal with it, but while solving the problems and not becoming a part of the problem.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't support the guys who are setting such retarded laws. There would always be a couple of revolutionaries who will bring changes sooner or later.
> Sure deal with it, but while solving the problems and not becoming a part of the problem.



The problem is these laws are based on religious texts, carries a lot more gravity than an ordinary law. And that too in a nearly homogenous society.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 21, 2012)

I think people take religion way too seriously. The only way to God is to be true to yourself. Enforcing your will upon others is itself an act of blasphemy since you are passing the judgment that is only for God (and His attendants) to decide.

I wish people would wake up to this fact.....


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> I think people take religion way too seriously. The only way to God is to be true to yourself. Enforcing your will upon others is itself an act of blasphemy since you are passing the judgment that is only for God (and His attendants) to decide.



Well said, it's akin to saying God is not capable of passing his own judgement.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not my country ..Not my problem . That region is quite sensitive about god and religion


----------



## Sarath (Apr 21, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Not my country ..Not my problem . That region is quite sensitive about god and religion



Humanity died a second death


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Humanity died a second death



did Ever Humanity existed ...So how can it die ??


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank god I was born im a secular state


----------



## mediator (Apr 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't support the guys who are setting such retarded laws. There would always be a couple of revolutionaries who will bring changes sooner or later.
> Sure deal with it, but while solving the problems and not becoming a part of the problem.



What if the source of support is not from some guys, but from a book? Forget about bringing change, those who questioned only were exiled like Salman Rushdie, Taslima Nasreen, Wafa Sultan etc.

ch5, v36
Those who disbelieve, even if they had all that is in the earth, and the like of it with it, to ransom themselves therewith from the chastisement of the day of Resurrection, it would not be accepted from them; and theirs is a painful chastisement.


ch5,v38
And (as for) the man and the woman addicted to theft, cut off their hands as a punishment for what they have earned, an exemplary punishment from Allåh. And Allåh is Mighty, Wise.

ch5, v51
O you who believe, take not the Jews and the Christians for friends. They are friends of each other. And whoever amongst you takes them for friends he is indeed one of them. Surely Allåh guides not the unjust people.

ch5, v64

And the Jews say: The hand of Allåh is tied up. Their own hands are shackled and they are cursed for what they say. Nay, both His hands are spread out.a He disburses as He pleases. And that which has been revealed to thee from thy Lord will certainly make many of them increase in inordinacy and disbelief. And We have cast among them enmity and hatred till the day of Resurrection. Whenever they kindle a fire for war Allåh puts it out, and they strive to make mischief in the land.b And Allåh loves not the mischief-makers.

Qur'an, Ch 5, V 33
“The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His Messenger [i.e., Muhammad], and strive with might and main for mischief through the land is:

“ execution, or

“ crucifixion, or

“ the cutting off of hands and feet from opposite sides, or

“ exile from the land: that is their disgrace in this world, and a heavy punishment is theirs in the Hereafter.”

[Quran 9:5]
But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the Pagans wherever ye find them, an seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war); but if they repent, and establish regular prayers and practise regular charity, then open the way for them: for Allah is Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful.

[Quran 9:29] Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.


Source : 
*www.muslim.org/english-quran/ch009-66.pdf
*www.muslim.org/english-quran/ch009-e.pdf




Full texts of varanasi attacks =>  Full text of Indian Mujahideen email on Varanasi terror attacks

And finally, yours truly the saviour of the believers, Mr.Zakir Naik => Non-Muslims will not have equal rights => Non-Muslims will not have equal Humanrights - Zakir Naik - YouTube


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, at least incidents in Norway are showing something else (read news)......

EDIT (again): Removed content of religious context because I don't want to incite religious conversations here.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2012)

mediator said:


> What if the source of support is not from some guys, but from a book? Forget about bringing change, those who questioned only were exiled like Salman Rushdie, Taslima Nasreen, Wafa Sultan etc.
> 
> ch5, v36
> Those who disbelieve, even if they had all that is in the earth, and the like of it with it, to ransom themselves therewith from the chastisement of the day of Resurrection, it would not be accepted from them; and theirs is a painful chastisement.
> ...




*alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/png/misc-nothing-to-do-here.png
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 22, 2012)

That video... That guy is slaughtering rationality...
Dear god.

Sometimes people amaze me as to how retarded they can get...


----------

